# Powershell Script



## satibab (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I am the lead of a technical help desk. We have fix and scripts for almost all the issues to make the life of Frontline analysts easy.
The only script that i am after is to create a Powershell script that would automatically create a user profile when its double clicked.
Attached is the manual steps performed by my staff.


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

# 
# www.sivarajan.com 
# Add User to a Group - PowerShell Script 
# 
Import-module ActiveDirectory 
Import-CSV "C:\Scripts\Users.csv" | % { 
Add-ADGroupMember -Identity TestGroup1 -Member $_.UserName 
}

i used this script while working at a school system a couple of years ago. it's a starting point at least. i am not much good at modifying them, i am not that guy, sorry.

looks like this won't help much, try the attachment.


----------



## satibab (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey thanks for the information provided.
But i am not able to open the file even if save it on the machine and change the file formate.


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

that was a 7zip format, try this one.


----------

